# 600 Amp, 208 Volt, 3 phase, 4 wire Service for new tenant



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

A GC needs a Go-To Electrical Contractor.

This complexity can't be addressed over the Internet.

BTW, the ToS for ET is exclusive to electricians.

&&&&

IBTL


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Making 5 - 200 amp services into 1 - 600 amp certainly can be done but it would be expensive and take some time. 

Moving 2 or 3 of the 200 amp panels to one location would be quite a bit less $$$ and less time.


----------

